# ABQ to Phoenix Routes Question



## salxtina (Feb 9, 2019)

So for the ABQ to Phoenix leg of my trip to CA - hitchhiking - I was thinking I'd stick to I-40, then take the I-17 south, because those seem like they'd have the most traffic since they're interstates. Now g00gle maps is telling me, that the shortest route is to leave I-40 when I get to Holbrook, and cut over on routes 77/87 to Phoenix. I wouldn't mind taking roads that I could actually walk along, instead of just waiting at onramps - the walking would probably do me good - but if those are more rural roads, they increase my chance of being stranded in the middle of nowhere / not having any 24/7 gas stations where I could wait out a night in bad weather. Thoughts, people who've done this? thnx, - Sal


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hitch hiking in Arizona can be rough. Well, anywhere near phx. But ya never know. Each time Ive hitch hiked, has been completely different and random... Sometimes it was easy and sometimes, insanely difficult. I think alot of it is just luck. Only certain kinds of people stop for hitch hikers, and most people in phx avoid them. You just have to try it and take your chances. Dont be in a hurry, cause you can easily get stranded in places for days at a time.

If you get stranded somewhere, find wifi and post an add on craigslist rideshare. Ive gotten out of a pinch that way a few times.


----------



## marmar (Feb 10, 2019)

I drove around those areas not so long ago. I'd stick to i40 and not go by any smaller roads as its really big chance for you to be stranded in the middle of a cold desert and you cant walk in between gas stations there, that d be at least 50-70 miles. I40 down that area is a two lane road, not a huge highway either


----------



## salxtina (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you both- I stayed away from Phoenix area and went straight to quartzite- made it to needles!


----------



## Koala (Feb 13, 2019)

Another note for this area, check out FlixBus, they have maaad cheap buses throughout AZ and cali and some other places. 

Glad you made it all good! AZ and NM can be tricky


----------

